# Need a good book to read?



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

With everyone in the throes of winter, thought I'd make a list of some of my favorite books people may enjoy. Feel free to add to the list!

The Sacketts series by Louis L'Amour (probably my favorite)
Anything written by Zane Grey
The Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien 
Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I couldn't tell you the number of Louis L'Amour books I have read more than once. I love how they would draw me in as if I were back in time. Doesn't matter if it's the first time or the tenth time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Economics in One Lesson: The Shortest and Surest Way To Understand Basic Economics by Henry Hazlitt


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

With the recent 75 anniversary of the bombing of Pearl Harbor, I requested a copy of "Killing the Rising Sun" for Christmas. Normally, I don't take the time to read books, however this one kept my interest to finish it in two days. Certainly it missed including many of the battles in the Pacific, but it gave a reasonable account of the war with the Japanese and the development and dropping of the atomic bomb that finally forced Japan to surrender.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

A Higher Call by Adam Makos- Its a good read about WWII pilots, a german fighter pilot and a b-17 bomber pilot that meet in the skies and again after the war.

Deception Point by Dan Brown


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If anybody is a fan of JRR Tolkien or CS Lewis then by all means give George R.R. Martin's, A Song of Fire and Ice series a shot.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Currently reading "Rockets and People Volume 3- Hot Days of the Cold War" by Boris Chertok... it's an in-depth history in four volumes of the history of the Soviet space program, told by one of the preeminent rocket and spacecraft electrical systems designers of the Soviet space program, Boris Chertok. He tells the story from his childhood shortly after the Russian revolution (the "Red October" when the communists took over in 1917), his entry into the aircraft electrical engineering field during the heyday of Russian aviation innovation in the 1920's and 30's, including working on world record attempts by the Soviets to fly planes to America (several of which succeeded), through WWII (the "Great Patriotic War" as the Soviets called it) and the privations of relocating their aircraft factory from the outskirts of Berlin to the foothills of the Ural mountains, beyond the reach of the invading Germans on Moscow's doorstep, to his appointment as a colonel in the Russian Army, tasked with researching and acquiring German rocket technology in postwar Germany and the personnel associated with it (including his attempt to woo Werner Von Braun into coming over to the Russians instead of going to America), his work with the Germans and other Russian rocket pioneers that would become luminaries in the Soviet space triumphs of the late 50's and early 60's, including Sergei Korolev, the "father of the Soviet space program, the ICBM, Sputnik, the first man in space", at the "Institute Rabe" they set up in East Germany to investigate and obtain the German work on the V-2 and various other rocket-related development in Germany during the war. The books then turn to his work after his return to the Soviet Union as one of Korolev's closest associates, the early days of Russian rocket development to recreate the German V-2 (with the German emigres' assistance for a time before they were deported back to Germany), their rapid development of new systems that evolved from their own understanding and improvements on German design and the emergence of the truly Russian-designed rockets, their early experiments with flying dogs on suborbital (and later orbital) spaceflights, while hand-in-hand developing new ballistic missiles for the Soviet military to offset the fearsome strength of the United States and NATO...

It's really fascinating to read the history of "the other half" of the Moon Race and get insight into the Soviet mindset of the time...

Later! OL J R 

PS. Read "Killing the Rising Sun"... it was EXCELLENT!


----------

